# Acrylic Humidor with Spanish Cedar chips/shavings



## Colin (Aug 7, 2018)

I recently said to hell with my leaky, wooden desktop humidor and went to Walmart and picked up two acrylic jars. After putting a few of my cigars in overnight I went to grab one for a morning smoke. Upon opening the jar I immediately noticed the lack of the Spanish cedar smell, the only thing I missed about my old humidor. I've also read that having the wood in there helps retain humidity but I have yet to test this in an acrylic humidor. After reading a few forums recommending I cut up an old cigar box, I thought that there had to be an easier way. While looking for lumber dealers in my area that sold Spanish cedar without any luck, I came across someone on ebay selling Spanish cedar wood chips for next to nothing! I immediately bought an ounce and three days later my humidor is exactly the way I want it! I let the chips sit in the acrylic humidors for two days with a 69% Boveda Pack to avoid any shock to my cigars due to the dryness of the wood. Acrylic jar humidors online were going from anywhere between $16-$60 a piece. I was able to make two for less than $20! I would love to hear everyone's thoughts on my little project! I'm unable to post links yet because I am new but I will put the product names down below in case anyone is interested in trying it yourself!

Spanish Cedar Wood Chips, shavings! 1 ounce
Ebay

Mainstays Large Canister, Clear
Walmart

Mainstays Medium Canister, Clear
Walmart


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Well done. You aren't the first to do it, but glad you found something functional that you enjoy. 

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

I lined one of those acrylic jars with cedar sheets and used it for many years, worked great as a small humidor to leave out on my desk.

Welcome to the forum, stop by the introduction forum and introduce yourself if you have a chance.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Great job brother! 

And the separation of your infused cigars with non infused....gets ya a “Two Thumbs Up” from me bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Kidvegas said:


> Great job brother!
> 
> And the separation of your infused cigars with non infused....gets ya a "Two Thumbs Up" from me bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What he said!


----------



## Colin (Aug 7, 2018)

I thought about doing that but wanted to make sure I could still see everything inside without opening the humidor. I'll definitely head over to the intro forum here shortly thanks!


----------



## Colin (Aug 7, 2018)

Kidvegas said:


> Great job brother!
> 
> And the separation of your infused cigars with non infused....gets ya a "Two Thumbs Up" from me bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I could say I knew that from the get go but it took ruining a couple nice sticks for me to learn that lesson!


----------

